# trophy buck hoax follow up



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Here's the press release:

Circleville Man Pleads Guilty to Illegally Checking Whitetail Buck Taken on Shooting Preserve


COLUMBUS, OH  Rob McCarley of Circleville pleaded guilty to providing false information to a check station for checking in a hunting preserve buck as a wild deer during the 2008 archery deer hunting season, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.

McCarley reported to a deer check station that he killed the buck, which green scored 220, on Monday, December 8 with a longbow on private property in Franklin County. State wildlife officers were later informed that the deer was taken legally, but on a pay to hunt preserve in northeast Ohio and that McCarley paid $12,500 for the deer and shot it with a rifle.

McCarley had previously killed seven deer that would qualify for the Buckeye Big Buck Club, two of which were over 185 inches. The Division of Wildlife discovered that one of these deer, a 191 class deer, was also killed on a shooting preserve in 2006 and then falsely checked as a fair chase, wild deer killed with a bow in Franklin County. He admitted to this violation and as part of the plea agreement the Division of Wildlife will not pursue charges on any other deer or make recommendations to other agencies to pursue charges provided- McCarley gives a full disclosure statement on all deer killed on a shooting preserve and falsely checked as a fair case, wild deer- and permanent metal tags, if available, from falsified deer are returned to the Division of Wildlife (note: McCarleys attorney advised the Division of Wildlife representatives that after being interviewed by officers, McCarley burned all of his deer mounts).

Judge Gary Dumm in the Circleville Municipal Court honored the plea agreement between the prosecution and McCarleys attorney. McCarley was given the following maximum sentence for a fourth degree misdemeanor: $250.00 fine plus court costs, 30 days jail  suspended, two years probation with no related wildlife violation, three years hunting license revocation, and an apology letter to sportsmen.

Anyone observing wildlife violations may report illegal activity by calling the Turn In a Poacher hotline toll free at 1-800-POACHER.
__________________


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

What a POS! Guys like him give hunters like us a bad name! HE should be banned from ohio hunting for life and have to make a public apology at the next BBC banquet!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm highly skeptical that he burned his mounts. He must have over 100K in those deer and I don't believe it for even a second. I'm sure they are in storage at a relative's place or something. BBC should yank ALL his entries if they want to have any respect at all.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Fish-N-Fool...I have to agree with you...They are stored somwhere...You would have to be the stupidest person on earth to do that......Jim.....


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I'm highly skeptical that he burned his mounts. He must have over 100K in those deer and I don't believe it for even a second. I'm sure they are in storage at a relative's place or something. BBC should yank ALL his entries if they want to have any respect at all.



Yeah, right? If you believe him I got a bridge to sell. With his EGO being in a inflated mode, there would be NOTHING of any matter, to really impact this guy.

Could the fine have been stiffer? I think it could have been.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

hell ya it should have been stiffer if you got that kind of money to pay to go kill a buck then they should make him donate money to the state to fund youth or handy cap hunting or even better yet they should make him float the bill to take a handycap hunter hunting for the next three years and then make him help every year that they suspend his liscens make him help at a check in station watching all the guys and ladies that put the time and effort into doing things by the law tag in there deer douring gun season


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

This has been discussed over at OS and I believe the BBBC is banning all his previous entries.

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26140

See post # 47.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

fatkid said:


> hell ya it should have been stiffer if you got that kind of money to pay to go kill a buck then they should make him donate money to the state to fund youth or handy cap hunting or even better yet they should make him float the bill to take a handycap hunter hunting for the next three years and then make him help every year that they suspend his liscens make him help at a check in station watching all the guys and ladies that put the time and effort into doing things by the law tag in there deer douring gun season


I like your thinking...I would be in favor of all of this.


----------

